# Where to find/buy lead or tin for do-it molds



## Fishforfood (Apr 22, 2008)

I just recently got a do-it mold to make some jigs. Where can I buy some lead or tin for the molds locally? Thanks for the help


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbers and Dentists are the two places that come to mind to me to find lead.

OH, and also tire stores from some of the older places. Maybe truck tires.

Also, tin is roughly 60% the wieght of lead per unit so if you intend to use tin remember that your molds won't produce the same size wieght.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, lead is softer which will cause less scratching on your boat.


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

I realize it isn't "local" per se, but I used to buy lead off Ebay all the time. Folks would put 10 1# ingots into one of those USPS flat rate envelopes and mail it. I would at least check it out to help you price it out. Just a thought...



Cheers,



Mike


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to buy some too. I've been doing it the cheap way; melting down old bank and egg sinkers and pouring those.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got 5 old lead downrigger balls I'll let go for 10 bucks apiece if anyone wants them.....


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We have always went to tire stores to get our lead. Just make sure that if you use wheel weights that you will need to cut off the clip that holds the weight to the rim because that is not lead and does not melt until it reaches a higher temp. Everytime I have tried to use the clips I have had it plug up the hole in the mold which makes a mess. Hope this helps


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

Just leave the clips on the wheel weights. Once the lead gets up to temp. slag the surface with a spoon or ladle. The clips are steel and lighter than the lead. Once the lead is melted the clips float to the top. 



Nathan


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

i go to aplumber supply and buy a 5 lb ingot melt it with a torch into a ladel


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

You can use a small magnet with a handle to fish out the steel clips, works very well.

If you heat the lead to the point where it melts the steel the lead will have so little viscosity that it will leak out of the mold.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

another place i would check would be a boat salvage yard or something, you can get more lead than you would ever need out of 1 sailboat.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Lee's smelter, about 60lbs of lead and a do it mold along with hooks for mold, lure making stuff like feathers, skirts, eyes, about $500.00 worth of stuff I will trade for coins or sale for $150.00


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

I have about 1/3 of a 5 gallon bucket of tire weights that you are welcome to have if you will make me a few jigs or sinkers . Just send me a pm .


----------



## kmac (Jan 8, 2009)

i have about 60 lbs of lead 35.00 firm pensacola area send me pm


----------

